# mysterious... about:blank...is not blank...help!



## bharat_r (May 26, 2005)

I use about:blank as my home page.
I thought  about:blank is suposssed to be blank,it was for all these years.
But sudenly a "y" like character appears in it.
How can I fix it.

*www.pix05.com/f/aboutblank3079.jpg

I suspected some spyware & ran Ad-Aware and deleted the spywares,but still it appears...

Help!


----------



## swatkat (May 26, 2005)

This is the "About:Blank" CWS hijack. This can not be removed by any other softwares like AntiSpywars, Antivirus etc.
Download HijackThis and unzip it to dedicated folder (_like C:\HijackThisFolder\hijackthis.exe_).
Then run it and click the button _Do a System scan and save log file_. HijackThis will perform a scan and saves the log file as _hijackthis.log_.
Copy the entire contents of the file and post it this Section.


----------



## bharat_r (May 26, 2005)

*Log*

Here's the log:


```
Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 00:32:02, on 26-05-2005
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\TGTSoft\StyleXP\StyleXPService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Autodesk Shared\Service\AdskScSrv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\CDAC11BA.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Logitech\MOUSEW~1\SYSTEM\EM_EXEC.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton AntiVirus\IWP\NPFMntor.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\NPROTECT.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\SPEEDD~1\NOPDB.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\ZONELABS\vsmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\PS.exe
C:\Program Files\SlimBrowser\sbrowser.exe
C:\Program Files\Netscape\Netscape\Netscp.exe
F:\hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = c760.tnn.net:80
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = ;localhost;<local>
N3 - Netscape 7: user_pref("browser.startup.homepage", "*internet.vsnl.com/"); (C:\Documents and Settings\R.Raghavan\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\w02i71u2.slt\prefs.js)
N3 - Netscape 7: user_pref("browser.search.defaultengine", "engine://C%3A%5CPROGRAM%20FILES%5CNETSCAPE%5CNETSCAPE%5Csearchplugins%5CSBWeb_01.src"); (C:\Documents and Settings\R.Raghavan\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\w02i71u2.slt\prefs.js)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {0000CC75-ACF3-4cac-A0A9-DD3868E06852} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Companion BHO - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\PROGRA~1\YAHOO!\COMPAN~1\INSTALLS\cpn\ycomp5_5_7_0.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Dictionary.com - {11359F4A-B191-42d7-905A-594F8CF0387B} - C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\CONFLICT.2\lexbar.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {3C4E691E-50E0-4163-8E94-37F72E994272} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: URLLink Class - {4A2AACF3-ADF6-11D5-98A9-00E018981B9E} - C:\Program Files\NewDotNet\newdotnet6_38.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHELPER.DLL
O2 - BHO: LinkTracker Class - {6A6E50DC-BFA8-4B40-AB1B-159E03E829FD} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\lmf32v.dll
O2 - BHO:   - {7875A8CE-0F71-406D-B49D-4DE271B48567} - C:\WINDOWS\lbbho.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {82315A18-6CFB-44a7-BDFD-90E36537C252} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\windows\googletoolbar2.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEToolbarHelper Class - {AE7CD045-E861-484f-8273-0445EE161910} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O2 - BHO: CNavExtBho Class - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O2 - BHO: CoTGT_BHO Class - {C333CF63-767F-4831-94AC-E683D962C63C} - C:\Program Files\TGTSoft\StyleXP\TGT_BHO.dll
O3 - Toolbar: FlashGet Bar - {E0E899AB-F487-11D5-8D29-0050BA6940E3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\FLASHGET\FGIEBAR.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: MSN Toolbar - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar\01.01.1629.0\hi\msntb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {62999427-33FC-4baf-9C9C-BCE6BD127F08} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Adobe PDF - {47833539-D0C5-4125-9FA8-0819E2EAAC93} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\windows\googletoolbar2.dll
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {82315A18-6CFB-44a7-BDFD-90E36537C252} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: Dictionary.com - {11359F4A-B191-42D7-905A-594F8CF0387B} - C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\CONFLICT.2\lexbar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Yahoo! Companion - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\PROGRA~1\YAHOO!\COMPAN~1\INSTALLS\cpn\ycomp5_5_7_0.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EM_EXEC] C:\PROGRA~1\Logitech\MOUSEW~1\SYSTEM\EM_EXEC.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PowerS] C:\WINDOWS\PowerS.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe"  -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [New.net Startup] rundll32 C:\PROGRA~1\NEWDOT~1\NEWDOT~2.DLL,NewDotNetStartup -s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tweak UI] RUNDLL32.EXE TWEAKUI.CPL,TweakMeUp
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KernelFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -k
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Zone Labs Client] "C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec NetDriver Monitor] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMNET~1\SNDMon.exe /Consumer
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [xhrmy] C:\WINDOWS\Xhrmy.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [STYLEXP] C:\Program Files\TGTSoft\StyleXP\StyleXP.exe -Hide
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [NBJ] "C:\Program Files\ahead\Nero BackItUp\NBJ.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\RunOnce: [Web Offer] C:\WINDOWS\ILOOKUP\EZSTUB22.EXE
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Restrictions present
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Document Tree - C:\WINDOWS\web\tree.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Download with &DAP - C:\PROGRA~1\DAP\dapextie.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://c:\windows\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Highlight - C:\WINDOWS\WEB\highlight.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &ieSpell Options - res://C:\Program Files\ieSpell\iespell.dll/SPELLOPTION.HTM
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Links List - C:\WINDOWS\WEB\urllist.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Web Search - C:\WINDOWS\WEB\selsearch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Yahoo! Search - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Check &Spelling - res://C:\Program Files\ieSpell\iespell.dll/SPELLCHECK.HTM
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download &all with DAP - C:\PROGRA~1\DAP\dapextie2.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download All by FlashGet - C:\Program Files\FlashGet\jc_all.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download using FlashGet - C:\Program Files\FlashGet\jc_link.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: I&mages List - C:\WINDOWS\Web\imglist.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Open Frame in &New Window - C:\WINDOWS\WEB\frm2new.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: View Partial So&urce - C:\WINDOWS\web\source.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Dictionary - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Maps - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycmap.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Zoom &In - C:\WINDOWS\WEB\zoomin.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Zoom O&ut - C:\WINDOWS\WEB\zoomout.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msjava.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msjava.dll
O9 - Extra button: ieSpell - {0E17D5B7-9F5D-4fee-9DF6-CA6EE38B68A8} - C:\Program Files\ieSpell\iespell.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: ieSpell - {0E17D5B7-9F5D-4fee-9DF6-CA6EE38B68A8} - C:\Program Files\ieSpell\iespell.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {1606D6F9-9D3B-4aea-A025-ED5B2FD488E7} - C:\Program Files\ieSpell\iespell.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: ieSpell Options - {1606D6F9-9D3B-4aea-A025-ED5B2FD488E7} - C:\Program Files\ieSpell\iespell.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {438AFBA1-B0CB-11d2-9214-00104B3BCE5F} - C:\WINDOWS\web\tree.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &Document Tree - {438AFBA1-B0CB-11d2-9214-00104B3BCE5F} - C:\WINDOWS\web\tree.htm
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {4528BBE0-4E08-11D5-AD55-00010333D0AD} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\yhexbmes0521.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger - {4528BBE0-4E08-11D5-AD55-00010333D0AD} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\yhexbmes0521.dll
O9 - Extra button: Run DAP - {669695BC-A811-4A9D-8CDF-BA8C795F261C} - C:\PROGRA~1\DAP\DAP.EXE
O9 - Extra button: Wallpaper - {c23dd370-cb79-11d2-898a-00c04f80a47f} - C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\Toolbar\toolbar.hta
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &Toolbar Wallpaper - {c23dd370-cb79-11d2-898a-00c04f80a47f} - C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\Toolbar\toolbar.hta
O9 - Extra button: FlashGet - {D6E814A0-E0C5-11d4-8D29-0050BA6940E3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\FLASHGET\FLASHGET.EXE
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &FlashGet - {D6E814A0-E0C5-11d4-8D29-0050BA6940E3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\FLASHGET\FLASHGET.EXE
O9 - Extra button: Flash - {43CF38F3-5AEC-45a3-AD31-04EB06E9C6CA} - C:\Program Files\UnH Solutions\Flash Saving Plugin\FlashSButton.dll (HKCU)
O10 - Hijacked Internet access by New.Net
O10 - Hijacked Internet access by New.Net
O10 - Hijacked Internet access by New.Net
O10 - Hijacked Internet access by New.Net
O10 - Hijacked Internet access by New.Net
O16 - DPF: {0246ECA8-996F-11D1-BE2F-00A0C9037DFE} (TDServer Control) - *tdserver.bitstream.com/tdserver.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - *go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=36467&clcid=0x409
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99F7-4BB4-88D8-FA1D4F56A2AB} (YInstStarter Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {33288993-5664-11D4-8B5B-00D0B73B3518} (ell Class) - *www.easports.com/downloads/games/common/ieell.cab
O16 - DPF: {3AF4DACE-36ED-42EF-9DFC-ADC34DA30CFF} (PatchInstaller.Installer) - file://I:\content\include\XPPatchInstaller.CAB
O16 - DPF: {483912CF-8995-4434-AD61-6163756E05DF} (AXTNS Control) - *download.livemath.com/activex/AXTNS.ocx
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - *v5.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/v5consumer/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1093706016412
O16 - DPF: {8B1BC605-C593-4865-8F5B-05517F0CD0BB} (MSSecurityAdvisorCD Class) - file://I:\Content\include\msSecUcd.cab
O16 - DPF: {8EDAD21C-3584-4E66-A8AB-EB0E5584767D} - *toolbar.google.com/data/GoogleActivate.cab
O16 - DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0014-0000-0001-ABCDEFFEDCBA} (Java Runtime Environment 1.4.0_01) - 
O16 - DPF: {EB387D2F-E27B-4D36-979E-847D1036C65D} (QDiagHUpdateObj Class) - *h30043.www3.hp.com/hpdj/en/check/qdiagh.cab?325
O16 - DPF: {F0E2D69A-DC2F-4E9B-A993-684FB1C21DBC} - *dictionary.reference.com/tools/toolbar/lexico.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{3860D595-BA50-4484-87EA-75AB6F310FCF}: NameServer = 202.56.230.6,202.88.152.5,202.56.250.5,202.88.130.67
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{77678C59-D299-4BEB-A9EE-A23677FDFD94}: NameServer = 61.1.192.65 61.1.128.5
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\..\{3860D595-BA50-4484-87EA-75AB6F310FCF}: NameServer = 202.56.230.6,202.88.152.5,202.56.250.5,202.88.130.67
O17 - HKLM\System\CS2\Services\Tcpip\..\{3860D595-BA50-4484-87EA-75AB6F310FCF}: NameServer = 202.56.230.6,202.88.152.5,202.56.250.5,202.88.130.67
O18 - Filter: text/html - {DFAA31C8-A356-4313-9D95-5EDAB46C5070} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\lmf32v.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: ComPlusSetup - C:\WINDOWS\System32\catsrvut.dll
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Autodesk Licensing Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Autodesk Shared\Service\AdskScSrv.exe
O23 - Service: C-DillaCdaC11BA - Macrovision - C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\CDAC11BA.EXE
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Password Validation (ccPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Macromedia Licensing Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macromedia Shared\Service\Macromedia Licensing.exe
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Auto-Protect Service (navapsvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Firewall Monitor Service (NPFMntor) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton AntiVirus\IWP\NPFMntor.exe
O23 - Service: Norton Unerase Protection (NProtectService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\NPROTECT.EXE
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: SAVScan - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton AntiVirus\SAVScan.exe
O23 - Service: ScriptBlocking Service (SBService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\SCRIPT~1\SBServ.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec SPBBCSvc (SPBBCSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Speed Disk service - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\SPEEDD~1\NOPDB.EXE
O23 - Service: StyleXPService - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\TGTSoft\StyleXP\StyleXPService.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
O23 - Service: SymWMI Service (SymWSC) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Center\SymWSC.exe
O23 - Service: TrueVector Internet Monitor (vsmon) - Zone Labs Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\ZONELABS\vsmon.exe
```


----------



## yehmeriidhain (May 26, 2005)

> Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
> Scan saved at 00:32:02, on 26-05-2005
> Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
> MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)
> ...



Boot into safe mode! .. run hijackthis & click the red entries .. & click "fix checked" ... U r affected with NewDot net ... Download LSPfix .. get it from here : *www.snapfiles.com/get/lspfix.html .. run it! 

& post back ur new log! after doing all this .. & do install Spybot S & D .& for trojans get Stinger.exe .. from google .. scan ur system ..

& post back ur log!


----------



## swatkat (May 26, 2005)

*Re: Log*

Download WinsockXPFix, CleanUp!, NewDotNew Remover, AdAware.

*Dont run WinsockXP fix*.

*Boot in SAFE Mode*.

Uninstall these Software from _Add/Remove Programs_ in _Control Panel_:-
New Dot Net
New.Net
iLookUp
TopText


*Run NewDotNet Removal tool.*


Run HijackThis and click _Do only a System scan_.
Then put a check mark infront  of below listed entries:-

*R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = c760.tnn.net:80
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = ;localhost;<local>
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {0000CC75-ACF3-4cac-A0A9-DD3868E06852} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {3C4E691E-50E0-4163-8E94-37F72E994272} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: URLLink Class - {4A2AACF3-ADF6-11D5-98A9-00E018981B9E} - C:\Program Files\NewDotNet\newdotnet6_38.dll
O2 - BHO: LinkTracker Class - {6A6E50DC-BFA8-4B40-AB1B-159E03E829FD} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\lmf32v.dll
O2 - BHO:   - {7875A8CE-0F71-406D-B49D-4DE271B48567} - C:\WINDOWS\lbbho.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {82315A18-6CFB-44a7-BDFD-90E36537C252} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {62999427-33FC-4baf-9C9C-BCE6BD127F08} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {82315A18-6CFB-44a7-BDFD-90E36537C252} - (no file)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [New.net Startup] rundll32 C:\PROGRA~1\NEWDOT~1\NEWDOT~2.DLL,NewDotNetStartup -s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KernelFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -k
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [xhrmy] C:\WINDOWS\Xhrmy.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\RunOnce: [Web Offer] C:\WINDOWS\ILOOKUP\EZSTUB22.EXE
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Restrictions present
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Document Tree - C:\WINDOWS\web\tree.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Highlight - C:\WINDOWS\WEB\highlight.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Links List - C:\WINDOWS\WEB\urllist.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Web Search - C:\WINDOWS\WEB\selsearch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: I&mages List - C:\WINDOWS\Web\imglist.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Open Frame in &New Window - C:\WINDOWS\WEB\frm2new.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: View Partial So&urce - C:\WINDOWS\web\source.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {438AFBA1-B0CB-11d2-9214-00104B3BCE5F} - C:\WINDOWS\web\tree.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &Document Tree - {438AFBA1-B0CB-11d2-9214-00104B3BCE5F} - C:\WINDOWS\web\tree.htm
O9 - Extra button: Wallpaper - {c23dd370-cb79-11d2-898a-00c04f80a47f} - C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\Toolbar\toolbar.hta
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &Toolbar Wallpaper - {c23dd370-cb79-11d2-898a-00c04f80a47f} - C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\Toolbar\toolbar.hta
O10 - Hijacked Internet access by New.Net
O10 - Hijacked Internet access by New.Net
O10 - Hijacked Internet access by New.Net
O10 - Hijacked Internet access by New.Net
O10 - Hijacked Internet access by New.Net
O16 - DPF: {0246ECA8-996F-11D1-BE2F-00A0C9037DFE} (TDServer Control) - *tdserver.bitstream.com/tdserver.cab
O18 - Filter: text/html - {DFAA31C8-A356-4313-9D95-5EDAB46C5070} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\lmf32v.dll*

Close *all* open programs, browsers except Hijackthis and click the button *Fix* in HijackThis.


Exit from HijackThis. Delete these files:-

C:\WINDOWS\*PS.exe*
C:\Program Files\NewDotNet\*newdotnet6_38.dll*
C:\WINDOWS\system32\*lmf32v.dll*
C:\WINDOWS\*lbbho.dll*
C:\PROGRA~1\NEWDOT~1\*NEWDOT~2.DLL*
C:\WINDOWS\*Xhrmy.exe*
C:\WINDOWS\ILOOKUP\*EZSTUB22.EXE*
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\Toolbar\*toolbar.hta*
C:\WINDOWS\system32\*lmf32v.dll*

Delete these folders:-

C:\Program Files\*NewDotNet*
C:\WINDOWS\*ILOOKUP*


Go to Command Prompt, and type *netsh winsock reset* and press ENTER. Exit from Command Prompt mode.


*Run these applications:-*

*AdAware* --> _Click "Scan Now" button in the left pane and select the radio button "Perform full system scan" and click "Start"_.

Run *CleanUp* and click "Options", here move the slider to "Thorough" and click "OK" to warning message. Exit from Options, and click "CleanUp!" and after cleaning, click "Close". Reboot to *Normal Mode*



Run HijackThis again and post a FRESH log.


----------



## expertno.1 (May 26, 2005)

now thats a spyware !

get some good spyware removal tool and remove it


----------



## damnthenet (May 26, 2005)

Yes! There seems to be a spy. I recomend MS Anti SpyWare.


----------



## bharat_r (May 26, 2005)

Thanks damnthenet,thanks swatkat,yehmeriidhain & u all for telling that it was NewDotNet spyware.

I installed *Microsoft Antispy* & got rid of it.Now the page is blank again! 

MS Antispy is really good,did it the simplier way....Ad-Aware didn't detect the spyware...
it said the system is free from spyware... 

Microsoft dada does it again!!!!


----------



## anandk (May 26, 2005)

CWShredder shud be able to remove about:blank !          
download it at *www.download.com/3000-8022_4-10301587.html
visit *cwshredder.net/cwshredder/cwschronicles.html

ms antispy, adaware shud be able to remove your other spyware.


----------



## swatkat (May 26, 2005)

bharat_r said:
			
		

> Thanks damnthenet,thanks swatkat,yehmeriidhain & u all for telling that it was NewDotNet spyware.
> 
> I installed *Microsoft Antispy* & got rid of it.Now the page is blank again!
> 
> ...



Have you tried fixing using HijackThis?


----------



## bharat_r (May 26, 2005)

No,I used MS Antispy and it detected the NewDotNet spyware and deleted it.

Now,these files are not there in my system.


```
C:\WINDOWS\PS.exe 
C:\Program Files\NewDotNet\newdotnet6_38.dll 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lmf32v.dll 
C:\WINDOWS\lbbho.dll 
C:\PROGRA~1\NEWDOT~1\NEWDOT~2.DLL 
C:\WINDOWS\Xhrmy.exe 
C:\WINDOWS\ILOOKUP\EZSTUB22.EXE 
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\Toolbar\toolbar.hta 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lmf32v.dll 

C:\Program Files\NewDotNet 
C:\WINDOWS\ILOOKUP
```


----------



## yehmeriidhain (May 26, 2005)

Gud! now get S.T.I.N.G.E.R.exe & scan ur computer ... b/w i'll advice U to use Spybot S&D .. it is also a freeware! ... this suggestion bcz MS Anti-spyware has some probs! ... so scan using Spybot S&D + S.T.I.N.G.E.R.exe .. 

& post back ur log once more!


----------



## bharat_r (May 26, 2005)

I scaned my comp using Spybot S&D and removed some spywares.
Where do I get S.T.I.N.G.E.R.exe??

The log file of hijackthis after cleaning with spybot:


```
Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 18:28:01, on 26-05-2005
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\TGTSoft\StyleXP\StyleXPService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Autodesk Shared\Service\AdskScSrv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\CDAC11BA.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton AntiVirus\IWP\NPFMntor.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Logitech\MOUSEW~1\SYSTEM\EM_EXEC.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\PowerS.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\NPROTECT.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasServ.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasDtServ.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\SPEEDD~1\NOPDB.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\ZONELABS\vsmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
F:\hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer
N3 - Netscape 7: user_pref("browser.startup.homepage", "*internet.vsnl.com/"); (C:\Documents and Settings\R.Raghavan\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\w02i71u2.slt\prefs.js)
N3 - Netscape 7: user_pref("browser.search.defaultengine", "engine://C%3A%5CPROGRAM%20FILES%5CNETSCAPE%5CNETSCAPE%5Csearchplugins%5CSBWeb_01.src"); (C:\Documents and Settings\R.Raghavan\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\w02i71u2.slt\prefs.js)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {0000CC75-ACF3-4cac-A0A9-DD3868E06852} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Companion BHO - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\PROGRA~1\YAHOO!\COMPAN~1\INSTALLS\cpn\ycomp5_5_7_0.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Dictionary.com - {11359F4A-B191-42d7-905A-594F8CF0387B} - C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\CONFLICT.2\lexbar.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {3C4E691E-50E0-4163-8E94-37F72E994272} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO:   - {7875A8CE-0F71-406D-B49D-4DE271B48567} - C:\WINDOWS\lbbho.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\windows\googletoolbar2.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEToolbarHelper Class - {AE7CD045-E861-484f-8273-0445EE161910} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O2 - BHO: CNavExtBho Class - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O2 - BHO: CoTGT_BHO Class - {C333CF63-767F-4831-94AC-E683D962C63C} - C:\Program Files\TGTSoft\StyleXP\TGT_BHO.dll
O3 - Toolbar: MSN Toolbar - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar\01.01.1629.0\hi\msntb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {62999427-33FC-4baf-9C9C-BCE6BD127F08} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Adobe PDF - {47833539-D0C5-4125-9FA8-0819E2EAAC93} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\windows\googletoolbar2.dll
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {82315A18-6CFB-44a7-BDFD-90E36537C252} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: Dictionary.com - {11359F4A-B191-42D7-905A-594F8CF0387B} - C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\CONFLICT.2\lexbar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Yahoo! Companion - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\PROGRA~1\YAHOO!\COMPAN~1\INSTALLS\cpn\ycomp5_5_7_0.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EM_EXEC] C:\PROGRA~1\Logitech\MOUSEW~1\SYSTEM\EM_EXEC.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PowerS] C:\WINDOWS\PowerS.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe"  -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tweak UI] RUNDLL32.EXE TWEAKUI.CPL,TweakMeUp
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KernelFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -k
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Zone Labs Client] "C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec NetDriver Monitor] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMNET~1\SNDMon.exe /Consumer
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [gcasServ] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasServ.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [STYLEXP] C:\Program Files\TGTSoft\StyleXP\StyleXP.exe -Hide
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [NBJ] "C:\Program Files\ahead\Nero BackItUp\NBJ.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Restrictions present
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Document Tree - C:\WINDOWS\web\tree.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Download with &DAP - C:\PROGRA~1\DAP\dapextie.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://c:\windows\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Highlight - C:\WINDOWS\WEB\highlight.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &ieSpell Options - res://C:\Program Files\ieSpell\iespell.dll/SPELLOPTION.HTM
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Links List - C:\WINDOWS\WEB\urllist.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Web Search - C:\WINDOWS\WEB\selsearch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Yahoo! Search - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Check &Spelling - res://C:\Program Files\ieSpell\iespell.dll/SPELLCHECK.HTM
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download &all with DAP - C:\PROGRA~1\DAP\dapextie2.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: I&mages List - C:\WINDOWS\Web\imglist.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Open Frame in &New Window - C:\WINDOWS\WEB\frm2new.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: View Partial So&urce - C:\WINDOWS\web\source.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Dictionary - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Maps - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycmap.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Zoom &In - C:\WINDOWS\WEB\zoomin.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Zoom O&ut - C:\WINDOWS\WEB\zoomout.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msjava.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msjava.dll
O9 - Extra button: ieSpell - {0E17D5B7-9F5D-4fee-9DF6-CA6EE38B68A8} - C:\Program Files\ieSpell\iespell.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: ieSpell - {0E17D5B7-9F5D-4fee-9DF6-CA6EE38B68A8} - C:\Program Files\ieSpell\iespell.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {1606D6F9-9D3B-4aea-A025-ED5B2FD488E7} - C:\Program Files\ieSpell\iespell.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: ieSpell Options - {1606D6F9-9D3B-4aea-A025-ED5B2FD488E7} - C:\Program Files\ieSpell\iespell.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {438AFBA1-B0CB-11d2-9214-00104B3BCE5F} - C:\WINDOWS\web\tree.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &Document Tree - {438AFBA1-B0CB-11d2-9214-00104B3BCE5F} - C:\WINDOWS\web\tree.htm
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {4528BBE0-4E08-11D5-AD55-00010333D0AD} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\yhexbmes0521.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger - {4528BBE0-4E08-11D5-AD55-00010333D0AD} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\yhexbmes0521.dll
O9 - Extra button: Wallpaper - {c23dd370-cb79-11d2-898a-00c04f80a47f} - C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\Toolbar\toolbar.hta (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &Toolbar Wallpaper - {c23dd370-cb79-11d2-898a-00c04f80a47f} - C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\Toolbar\toolbar.hta (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Flash - {43CF38F3-5AEC-45a3-AD31-04EB06E9C6CA} - C:\Program Files\UnH Solutions\Flash Saving Plugin\FlashSButton.dll (HKCU)
O16 - DPF: {0246ECA8-996F-11D1-BE2F-00A0C9037DFE} (TDServer Control) - *tdserver.bitstream.com/tdserver.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - *go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=36467&clcid=0x409
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99F7-4BB4-88D8-FA1D4F56A2AB} (YInstStarter Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {33288993-5664-11D4-8B5B-00D0B73B3518} (ell Class) - *www.easports.com/downloads/games/common/ieell.cab
O16 - DPF: {3AF4DACE-36ED-42EF-9DFC-ADC34DA30CFF} (PatchInstaller.Installer) - file://I:\content\include\XPPatchInstaller.CAB
O16 - DPF: {483912CF-8995-4434-AD61-6163756E05DF} (AXTNS Control) - *download.livemath.com/activex/AXTNS.ocx
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - *v5.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/v5consumer/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1093706016412
O16 - DPF: {8B1BC605-C593-4865-8F5B-05517F0CD0BB} (MSSecurityAdvisorCD Class) - file://I:\Content\include\msSecUcd.cab
O16 - DPF: {8EDAD21C-3584-4E66-A8AB-EB0E5584767D} - *toolbar.google.com/data/GoogleActivate.cab
O16 - DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0014-0000-0001-ABCDEFFEDCBA} (Java Runtime Environment 1.4.0_01) - 
O16 - DPF: {EB387D2F-E27B-4D36-979E-847D1036C65D} (QDiagHUpdateObj Class) - *h30043.www3.hp.com/hpdj/en/check/qdiagh.cab?325
O16 - DPF: {F0E2D69A-DC2F-4E9B-A993-684FB1C21DBC} - *dictionary.reference.com/tools/toolbar/lexico.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{3860D595-BA50-4484-87EA-75AB6F310FCF}: NameServer = 202.56.230.6,202.88.152.5,202.56.250.5,202.88.130.67
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\..\{3860D595-BA50-4484-87EA-75AB6F310FCF}: NameServer = 202.56.230.6,202.88.152.5,202.56.250.5,202.88.130.67
O17 - HKLM\System\CS2\Services\Tcpip\..\{3860D595-BA50-4484-87EA-75AB6F310FCF}: NameServer = 202.56.230.6,202.88.152.5,202.56.250.5,202.88.130.67
O20 - Winlogon Notify: ComPlusSetup - C:\WINDOWS\System32\catsrvut.dll
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Autodesk Licensing Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Autodesk Shared\Service\AdskScSrv.exe
O23 - Service: C-DillaCdaC11BA - Macrovision - C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\CDAC11BA.EXE
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Password Validation (ccPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Macromedia Licensing Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macromedia Shared\Service\Macromedia Licensing.exe
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Auto-Protect Service (navapsvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Firewall Monitor Service (NPFMntor) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton AntiVirus\IWP\NPFMntor.exe
O23 - Service: Norton Unerase Protection (NProtectService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\NPROTECT.EXE
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: SAVScan - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton AntiVirus\SAVScan.exe
O23 - Service: ScriptBlocking Service (SBService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\SCRIPT~1\SBServ.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec SPBBCSvc (SPBBCSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Speed Disk service - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~3\NORTON~1\SPEEDD~1\NOPDB.EXE
O23 - Service: StyleXPService - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\TGTSoft\StyleXP\StyleXPService.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
O23 - Service: SymWMI Service (SymWSC) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Center\SymWSC.exe
O23 - Service: TrueVector Internet Monitor (vsmon) - Zone Labs Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\ZONELABS\vsmon.exe
```


----------



## yehmeriidhain (May 26, 2005)

ur log! looks clean  . although there R some entries which can be removed .. but they do not look of much harm so leave them like tht! ... 

& for stinger get it from here! >> *www.mac-net.com/183869.page

scan ur comp! with this .. for the sake of information it is meant to scan for Trojans! 

gud luck! .. just in case U feel need .. u can again post back ur log! for further confirmation abt the entries! 

& upgrade ur XP to SP2 if U havent done it yet! 

bye


----------



## bharat_r (May 26, 2005)

*Thanks!*

Thanks yehmeriidhain!  

I already have SP2.See in the first few lines of the log:


```
Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1 
Scan saved at 18:28:01, on 26-05-2005 
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600) 
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)
```

u told stinger scans for trojans.I have NAV 2005 installed...does it also do that...I think it will...


----------



## yehmeriidhain (May 26, 2005)

actually * bharat_r* tht is specifically meant for trojans & certainly specific ..... & yeah! sry i didnt noticed ur log's first few lines was being a bit too fast or busy in reading ur log! 

Yeah! its better if U have it! .. & who told U tht one AV can protect U against all .. believe me all AV's together cant protect U from getting affected with some virus!

So dunt be so optimistic or reliant on Norton .. just get the exe file i mentioned .. its less than 5 MB ... get it! 

bye


----------



## anomit (May 26, 2005)

Well, mine was also the victim of the same hijack. But I ahve a different query. When I checked out the page properties, I saw that there was a different parameter for the .dll file referring to about:blank page. How do they do this? I mean creating a new parameter? Can u pls explain in detail anyone?


----------

